# West Central Minnesota



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

107 entries in The Open? 

60 in The Am? 

That's killer. Good luck for those who are running. 

I'm *really* looking forward to Parker, Zoe, & Bug running in The Derby. 3 young dogs on Clay's truck that I like.


----------



## Buzz (Apr 27, 2005)

Not to mention 39 qualifying dogs...


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

You're right. That's insane as well. *Tough* week for those running.


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

89 in the Open at Pikes Peak and 88 in the Open at the PRTA....everyone chasing those precious points and the elusive win for a trip to the National this fall


----------



## jeff t. (Jul 24, 2003)

Jacob Hawkes said:


> 107 entries in The Open?


Not surprising..I believe it was 99 last year


----------



## dlsweep (Dec 3, 2007)

94 in the Open "up nort" in Virginia, MN.


----------



## Buzz (Apr 27, 2005)

dlsweep said:


> 94 in the Open "up nort" in Virginia, MN.


Yup, over 200 open dogs running in Minnesota this weekend. Mine is one of them... I'm thinking that I'd have better odds if I'd have put the entry and handling fee into lottery tickets!


----------



## dlsweep (Dec 3, 2007)

Well, "GOOD LUCK!" to you and your dog. Someone has to win, right?  

Buzz, excuse me for not knowing, but which is your dog? West-Central or Iron range?

Working the west-central trial regards,

Damon


----------



## DSMITH1651 (Feb 23, 2008)

Thats allot of dogs running in MN, it seems all 3 of the quals i have run this year have had mid to high 30's for dog numbers, hoping the dog will do her best.
Duane


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

jeff t. said:


> Not surprising..I believe it was 99 last year


That's still a lot of dogs. Just for giggles, even if the judges got answers that eliminated 1/2 the dogs in each series, the numbers are amazing. 107 start the 1st. 53 start the 2nd. 26 start the 3rd. 13 to the 4th. I pity the club running this trial.


----------



## Buzz (Apr 27, 2005)

dlsweep said:


> Well, "GOOD LUCK!" to you and your dog. Someone has to win, right?
> 
> Buzz, excuse me for not knowing, but which is your dog? West-Central or Iron range?
> 
> ...


West Central Minnesota. 

Moneybird's Black Magic Marker in the open.
Moneybird's Jumpin' Jack Flash in the qual.

What stake you working?


----------



## dlsweep (Dec 3, 2007)

I'll be at the Qual Friday.

I'll be the sun-burned fat sweaty guy! lol

Again, best of luck.


----------



## DSMITH1651 (Feb 23, 2008)

dls, what have they got you doing in the qual
Duane


----------



## dlsweep (Dec 3, 2007)

Not sure. What ever I am told! lol 

At the spring trial I was stake chair / flyer thrower , etc.

Best of luck to you Duane!

Damon


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Jacob Hawkes said:


> I pity the club running this trial.


I know how that club feels...compared to them we have "reasonable" numbers, but then again with a small club 89 dogs is still too many!

FOM


----------



## DSMITH1651 (Feb 23, 2008)

dlsweep said:


> Best of luck to you Duane!
> 
> Damon


Thanks, see you there
Duane


----------



## ffbo (May 2, 2009)

Any news out yet? Whats the temperature like up North today? It is smokin down South


----------



## Golddogs (Feb 3, 2004)

ffbo said:


> Any news out yet? Whats the temperature like up North today? It is smokin down South


 
Probably in the low 80's in Morris today. Humidity is creeping up Rain expected tonight into early AM and low 80's Saturday.


----------



## Jim Pickering (Sep 17, 2004)

I am reluctant to preempt the local folks with information, but not much posted to date. The temperature did get a bit warm mid afternoon with breaks in the cloud cover, however, they did have a pool of water available for the dogs and the test was fairly fast.

107 dogs entered but 13 scratched leaving 94 starters.

The open test was a triple with two guns retire. The mat was elevated on the second tier of a road bed providing the dogs a view of an otherwise fairly flat field with mostly moderate cover. The first bird down was on the left out about 45 yards, with a long flat throw to the right landing behind to slightly under a bushy tree with low hanging limbs; the gun retired immediately with one step backwards. The second bird down was the flyer on the right shot to the right out about 250+ yards. The dude chunking the ducks had an arm and tossed some of the prettiest duck flyers I have seen in a while. The ducks were landing a good 40 yards from the guns. The last bird down was in the middle a good 100 yards deep of the flyer guns with this gun fairly tight to the flyer guns by horizontal separation. For the test dog this mark was thrown the the right, hip pocket to or tight behind depending on your terminology the flyer guns. The test dog hit the test pretty hard so the mat was moved a few feet and the long middle bird was thrown sharply angle back to the left; gun immediately retired with one step into a well brushed up hide. The field had just enough roll that once the dogs were off the elevated road bed they were unable to see the flyer guns or the long gun position for the first 100-150 yards. This middle long mark could just be seen to the ground with the field left of the fall obscured from view by the bushy tree behind which the short bird was thrown. Also at the edge of the mowed road right-of-way there was some moderate to heavy cover including patches of thistle and a couple small bushes that made it difficult for handlers to get a good initial line especially to the long middle bird.

I probable did not watch more than about 30 dogs, but I did not see one that was sent or went for the long go bird first and successfully complete the test. Those that I saw that were successful primary selected either the short left bird or the flyer.

Both judges are new to me so I cannot say this is there norm, more likely a function of the large entries, but they were a bit draconian; one handle or the second hunt and the handler was asked to move to the honor box.

Sorry that I do not have the callbacks but did hear that 43 dogs were back.


----------



## Jim Pickering (Sep 17, 2004)

Open call backs to second series.

11, 12, 14, 15, 19, 21, 22, 26, 30, 32, 35, 39, 42, 43, 45, 48, 50, 55, 60, 61, 62, 64, 66, 67, 68, 69, 73, 76, 79, 80, 82, 86, 87, 90, 91, 92, 93, 94, 95, 99, 103, 105 & 106.

Be aware that I have lost interest in the open.


----------



## Jim Pickering (Sep 17, 2004)

Amateur land marking test is a triple with one gun retired. The test is facing into the morning sun so the early dogs are at a bit of a disadvantage, but mat is located high on a hill with the guns at lower elevations giving the effect of the sun higher in the sky. The test sight is a small valley aligned generally east/west with a road running east/west along the floor. The cover is heavy and dense except for mowed strips. This morning the temps are comfy with a light breeze blowing out and quartering from the left. 

From left to right the marks are the flyer on the left out about 150 yards with the guns positioned just on the far side of the road. Apparently the intent was that the flyer be be shot to the left given that the bird landed straight away for the test dog and one judge commented that for competing dogs that would have been a “no bird”. However the flyer for the first two dogs also fell straight behind the guns and “no bird” was not called. The true line to the flyer is side hill to the floor and angle across the road.

The middle bird is the longest maybe 190 yards. The gun is positioned in a mowed strip just on the up slope at the far side of the valley. The throw is long to the left slightly angle back across a second mowed strip into moderate cover. The true line to this bird is slightly side hill down to the road, slight angle across the road the a bit more of an angle through some 50 yards of very dense head high cover for the dogs.

The third mark is on the right out about 80 yards. The gun is positioned just across the road in a mowed strip with the bird thrown sharply angled back left, hip pocket to the middle long gun, with a long toss into the wide strip of very dense cover. The true line to the bird is almost straight down hill, tight be the gun and into the heave cover. Note the dogs are headed straight at the long gun which does not retire until the short mark is retrieved.

The order is long middle bird, flyer left and short bird on the right.


----------



## saltgrass (Sep 22, 2008)

Any word on the Qual???


----------



## Jerry S. (May 18, 2009)

Any word on the Derby?


----------



## mikebeadle (Dec 26, 2003)

Partial qualifying results...


1st Owner Handler Bob Beyers / QAA Red River's Take It From Here
2nd Handler Danny Farmer / Owner Michael Beadle / QAA Beadle's Let It Be Maggie 
3rd ?
4th ?

The callbacks to the 4th series of the qualifying were 1, 6, 13, 19, 22, 34, 35 and 39.

Three of the eight either picked up or handled.

Congratulations to Bob and Chase on there win!

Big congratulations to Danny and Maggie!!! We couldn't be happier.

Thank you judges Tom Torvik and Brian Moser for putting on a great trial.

Mike


----------



## Lucky Seven (Feb 4, 2008)

mikebeadle said:


> Partial qualifying results...
> 
> 
> 1st Owner Handler Bob Beyers / QAA Red River's Take It From Here
> ...


Congrats Mike and Maggie.

Hopefully we have the same success this fall. We are working really hard this summer !

Again, Congrats!

Chad


----------



## Jim Pickering (Sep 17, 2004)

Amateur - Callbacks to 2nd series Land Blind:
4, 6, 9, 12, 14, 16, 19, 22, 24, 25, 26, 28, 29, 33, 35, 37, 43, 46, 49, 53, 56, 57 & 59 = Total 23

Amateur - Callbacks to 3rd series tomorrow morning:
4, 14, 16, 22, 24, 26, 33, 43, 49, 53 & 57 = Total 11


----------



## Mark Littlejohn (Jun 16, 2006)

Derby Winner! - Zoe / Owner Hank Knoblach / Handler Clay Bridges

Congratulations guys!

Breeder Carole Robison should be proud!

Mark


----------



## Charles C. (Nov 5, 2004)

Congrats to big Clay on the derby win!


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

2-Dogs said:


> Derby Winner! - Zoe / Owner Hank Knoblach / Handler Clay Bridges
> 
> Congratulations guys!
> 
> ...


Hmmn. I do like that lil girl. Way to go Clay. Congrats to The Knoblach crew.


----------



## Jerry S. (May 18, 2009)

Anybody know the placements for the derby?


----------



## Todd Caswell (Jun 24, 2008)

1. #8
2. #12
3. #10
4. #15

RJ #6
Jams 1, 5, 9, 11,


----------



## YardleyLabs (Dec 22, 2006)

Any updates on the open?


----------



## moonstonelabs (Mar 17, 2006)

Congratulations Mike Beadle on QAA Maggie!

Sarita


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Way to go Parker and Thor. Very good showing Clay.


----------



## Golddogs (Feb 3, 2004)

Jim Pickering said:


> Amateur - Callbacks to 2nd series Land Blind:
> 4, 6, 9, 12, 14, 16, 19, 22, 24, 25, 26, 28, 29, 33, 35, 37, 43, 46, 49, 53, 56, 57 & 59 = Total 23
> 
> Amateur - Callbacks to 3rd series tomorrow morning:
> 4, 14, 16, 22, 24, 26, 33, 43, 49, 53 & 57 = Total 11


 
Mr. Pickering, what a treat to have you back in our lovely state. I do hope you will be around for a while to enjoy our hospitality. Please accept my invitation to use our training grounds while you are here. Check with Gary and Elizabeth, they have the directions.

Chuck


----------



## DJSchuur (Dec 9, 2006)

Amateur results
1st #26 Canaille, Lee Jolley
2nd #49 Betsy, Mark Belford
3rd #14 Edge, Tyler Bellmore
4th #16 Dancer, Charlie Hays
rj #53 Buck, Aaron Homburg
jams #4 Tug, Sol Semmler and #22 Duncan, Brian Mosher


----------



## Blackdog (Feb 12, 2010)

Good Job, Aaron, Rj In Am!


----------



## saltgrass (Sep 22, 2008)

Congrats to Dan, Greg and Rufus on the 4th place in the Qual.


----------



## drbobsd (Feb 21, 2004)

I had great time running against Amat finishers. Great bunch of people. Next time I see you though I want to be on the list and pref high up.


----------



## birdthrower51 (Aug 23, 2004)

Way to go Aaron & you didn't even text me!


----------



## birdthrower51 (Aug 23, 2004)

Great for Lee Jolly & Canaille!


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

Go head Lee !!!!


----------



## PWK (Oct 29, 2003)

Congratulations to Keith Thompson for his first Open Win with his new dog Merle ran by Mr. Danny Farmer. 

Good things happen to Good People!!!

Your Friends,
Pam and Pete


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Results are posted on Entry Express.

Congrats to Mr. Keith & Merle as well as Mr. Tom & Catcher.


----------



## rufsea (Jan 4, 2003)

Does anyone have contact information for Keith Thompson? Thanks.


----------



## Ricky Elston (Nov 25, 2004)

Congrats Lee and now AFC Canaille and also Jimmy Asmus and Johnny on their Open 3rd!


----------



## Buzz (Apr 27, 2005)

Ricky Elston said:


> Congrats Lee and now AFC Canaille and also Jimmy Asmus and Johnny on their Open 3rd!


I spoke with Mr. Jolley at the derby late in the afternoon on Saturday. After the 1st and 2nd series he seemed to be feeling pretty good about his chances in the Am. Looks like that confidence wasn't misplaced. Three Am wins in the last 5 outings with a dog that isn't 4 years old yet, wow!


----------



## Bill Schuna (Mar 11, 2004)

Big congrats to Mark Belford and Betsy for the Am 2nd.


----------



## Todd Caswell (Jun 24, 2008)

Bill Schuna said:


> Big congrats to Mark Belford and Betsy for the Am 2nd.


Congrats Mark and Betsy


----------



## Buzz (Apr 27, 2005)

Congrats to Ed Krueger on his derby jam with Chef. Two times out and two ribbons, one blue and one green!


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

*Congratz to all the folks that finished! I wanted to give a shout out to the West Central Minnesota Retriever club as this was the first time that I have traveled to their cool land for a trial! Lot of good folks and land and for sure weather up their in Miinnnneeesooda! Everyone was very friendly and the folks were wonderful, so thanks to the judges workers and competitors for making my 10.5 hour trip one way fun and enjoyable!

Side note: I kept looking for guys with gold chains and pinky rings but I never ran across any, although Dan Sayles could pass for Tony Soprano!

Thanks again!

Aaron*


----------

